# FOUND: SPOTTY/ROAN SHETLAND/MINI GELDING - FROME, WILTSHIRE



## undertheweather (24 May 2012)

Taken from facebook:

"Has anyone lost this little fella??? he was Found in a Field Nr Frome on Monday 21st May Just before 1800hrs. He seems to be well cared for and loved feet are trimmed etc and hes not fat hes estimated to be around 10yrs old he has been checked over by vet and as far as im aware has no micro chip or is not freeze marked. He seems to be good to catch and is friendly. 
Someone must be missing this lovely little fella."


----------



## ter21wat (24 May 2012)

Aw what a lovely little guy....hope he is reunited with his owners soon


----------



## RainbowDash (25 May 2012)

Awhh,

I hope he's reunited with his owners soon....so cute - wish i had room...


----------



## meesha (25 May 2012)

http://www.essexhorsewatch.org.uk/stolenhorses.html

looks like bambi ! pics on website - size and age fits but colouring very slightly different


----------



## Fools Motto (25 May 2012)

meesha said:



http://www.essexhorsewatch.org.uk/stolenhorses.html

looks like bambi ! pics on website - size and age fits but colouring very slightly different
		
Click to expand...


I'd say that was close enough to possibly be a match! Worth someone making a phone call anyway.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (25 May 2012)

Frome is in Somerset, maybe amend title ?


----------



## undertheweather (25 May 2012)

Too late to change title. Was in a rush, sorry.
If it bothers you that much maybe report the post to get it changed


----------



## meesha (25 May 2012)

If it is the same little chap maybe he has been at fat camp - an extended stay - cos he looks great - undertheweather - what do you think - worth a call ?


----------



## undertheweather (25 May 2012)

I have sent the essex horse watch link to the person who has found him. They have contacted police and local yards etc but nothing so far.


----------



## meesha (25 May 2012)

well done, fingers crossed - I am sure it wont be hard to rehome him if the owners cant be found !


----------



## undertheweather (25 May 2012)

UPDATE: This is not Bambi, the owner was contacted and Bambi has already been returned to her.

Who is missing this pony??


----------



## Gwena (25 May 2012)

Why can't I find a Spotty Mini - all I find is Brain Damaged Border Terriers!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (25 May 2012)

undertheweather said:



			Too late to change title. Was in a rush, sorry.
If it bothers you that much maybe report the post to get it changed 

Click to expand...

Nooo doesnt bother me  just thought it would be helpful to get the right (ie local) people's attention...


----------



## Tinseltoes (25 May 2012)

Hope the owner comes forward soon.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (26 May 2012)

I only live 45mins from frome, if you can't find the owners he would look pretty in my field!!


----------



## Gwena (2 June 2012)

There is a mini spotted advertised as missing on preloved. Leicester. Am not a member so can't get number, can anyone else?


----------



## hannahdooley (2 June 2012)

Gwena said:



			There is a mini spotted advertised as missing on preloved. Leicester. Am not a member so can't get number, can anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Am trying to look for the link to the preloved missing mini spotted to give you the number, however can't find it, could you link it to me please?


----------



## Gwena (2 June 2012)

I'll try but am on phone....


----------



## undertheweather (2 June 2012)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/105785471/stolen-ponies-horses-kimberley-notts.html

Here.
I have messaged them with a link to this thread as I am a "proper" member of preloved.


----------



## Gwena (2 June 2012)

Thank you


----------



## hannahdooley (2 June 2012)

Gwena said:



			There is a mini spotted advertised as missing on preloved. Leicester. Am not a member so can't get number, can anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Here's the number if you would like it still.. 07796347344


----------



## starryeyed (2 June 2012)

What a gorgeous little thing, hope he's reunited with his owners soon x


----------



## Gwena (2 June 2012)

I only thought of this thread when I saw the ad. I wonder if OP could call them in the morning? Let's hope they get the email tonight if he is theirs.


----------



## SaharaS (3 June 2012)

there was  very similar one appear in a field i pass daily, but not seen him for a few days, i will check..we're only 12 miles from Frome...and i wouldn't worry about the Wilts/Somerset thing..its so borderline anyone even vaguely local would figure it out- a field i rented when i first moved over here had a corner in Dorset, one in Wilts and one in Somerset-all depends which way you drove in!;-) I will look for the pony in the morning & make a few enquiries if its not there..I do hope he finds his owners very soon x


----------



## undertheweather (3 June 2012)

Gwena said:



			I only thought of this thread when I saw the ad. I wonder if OP could call them in the morning? Let's hope they get the email tonight if he is theirs.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately he is not theirs. The people who posted the preloved advert have now posted a thread on this forum about their missing ponies (Travvy).


----------

